# Acanthophis Antarcticus CB16 for sale ?600



## AusElapids (Nov 4, 2017)

*Acanthophis Antarcticus CB16 for sale £600*

Common death adder Acanthophis antarcticus for sale is captive bred 2016 is about 40cm in length & heavy bodied a perfect example all rounder never missed a feed ever. You must hold a DWAL or PSL & have a understanding of this species & its husbandary £600 PM for photos & videos of feeding & luring.


----------



## AusElapids (Nov 4, 2017)

Is a Male


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Death Adders are awesome. Nice snake mate.


----------



## AusElapids (Nov 4, 2017)

Cheers! Yeah was my favourite sad to see go but moving abroad next year he?s my last to go kept hold as long as could


----------

